# My pigeons seems to be sad or angry I need some advice



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

10 days ago a pigeon landed on my balcony he seems to be healthy and not injured, but after ten days his attitude is getting worst, he coos in a fight position bites me constantly and do not want at all any contact with me.

This morning after a whole night cooing in his box he not even came out to eat as he used to do before, I put a box above the frige cause he choose the fridge to stay there.

He coos constantly the whole day and night long I am worried about him getting sick, when I found him I thought he would be a source of joy for me but this has changed drasticaly the last ours it makes me sad to be unable to help him.










Maybe someone here can tell me what should I do, at the moement I am sleeping in the living room very close to him but he complains every time I make some noise or when I am in his surroundings. sometimes I must just wake up very early and go to the kitchen but then he starts cooin in a such disturbing way. it makes me so sad.

Some advice please, I do no not want to loose him, that he gets sick or release him now, I find that so cruel, but this is realy starting to affect me.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If your freedom was taken away from you and you had to live in a box you would be grouchy too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like he's courting you and calling you to his nest.It's very typical male pigeon behavior to be so vocal, and he's not mad nor is he sad. Try giving him a mirror... you might hang a hand mirror up high on the wall by his box. Most male pigeons will sit for hours and admire themselves. 
I think it was lovely of you to give him a nest box. 
Give it time for the two of you to figure out the differences in the others species. I have no doubt that you will be a source of comfort and joy for each other once that happens.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

grifter said:


> If your freedom was taken away from you and you had to live in a box you would be grouchy too.


I should rather first ask for the background of the bird before making a nasty comment without any grounds, he is not living in a box, actualy he is living at my home completly free to move inside the house as I do.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Charis said:


> Sounds like he's courting you and calling you to his nest.It's very typical male pigeon behavior to be so vocal, and he's not mad nor is he sad. Try giving him a mirror... you might hang a hand mirror up high on the wall by his box. Most male pigeons will sit for hours and admire themselves.
> I think it was lovely of you to give him a nest box.
> Give it time for the two of you to figure out the differences in the others species. I have no doubt that you will be a source of comfort and joy for each other once that happens.


Thanks for your reply, my lack of knowledge about pigeons makes me look desperately for the right way to keep him happy, he has a big mirror where indeed he looks at himself for ours, tonight I am planing to sleep in my room and not too close to him but leting all doors open the way he can finds me if he wants to, he is moving right now arround the house and inspecting every corner, he seems to be claiming for himself the half of my sleeping room the kitchen, and the half of the living room as well

I am considering to find him a partner, do you think that pigeons from the pet shops are really free of illnesses, should I a quarantine a new pigeon for a couple of days before letting them be together.?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is one lucky pigeon.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> That is one lucky pigeon.


I am the lucky one, meeting him has opened my eyes to see things I was unable to see and feel before.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

ETphonehome said:


> I should rather first ask for the background of the bird before making a nasty comment without any grounds, he is not living in a box, actualy he is living at my home completly free to move inside the house as I do.


Sorry, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may have a mate somewhere and is missing and calling for her. That's entirely possible.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ETphonehome said:


> Thanks for your reply, my lack of knowledge about pigeons makes me look desperately for the right way to keep him happy, he has a big mirror where indeed he looks at himself for ours, tonight I am planing to sleep in my room and not too close to him but leting all doors open the way he can finds me if he wants to, he is moving right now arround the house and inspecting every corner, he seems to be claiming for himself the half of my sleeping room the kitchen, and the half of the living room as well
> 
> I am considering to find him a partner, do you think that pigeons from the pet shops are really free of illnesses, should I a quarantine a new pigeon for a couple of days before letting them be together.?


What about a rehabber that needs to place an a pigeon hen that can't be released?
There is a good way to introduce a hen to your fella pigeon. Get a cage for the hen so that they can see each other but not touch. Keep her confined for 30 days, to make sure she is healthy, and after that time, they very well may be in love and want to mate.
Do invest in wooden eggs to replace the real eggs or soon your life will be way out of control with more pigeons than you know what to do with. Try not to fall into the thinking that you will just let them incubate one clutch.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

grifter said:


> Sorry, mea maxima culpa.


No problem, all about pigeons is just new to me I am trying to make the right thing the way we stay together.

I do not want him in the kitchen because the only sunny area in my house are the sleeping rooms but I have no yet convinced him to move here.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> He may have a mate somewhere and is missing and calling for her. That's entirely possible.


That's true I did not think about his past live. you could be right.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ETphonehome said:


> Thanks for your reply, my lack of knowledge about pigeons makes me look desperately for the right way to keep him happy, he has a big mirror where indeed he looks at himself for ours, tonight I am planing to sleep in my room and not too close to him but leting all doors open the way he can finds me if he wants to, he is moving right now arround the house and inspecting every corner, he seems to be claiming for himself the half of my sleeping room the kitchen, and the half of the living room as well
> 
> I am considering to find him a partner, do you think that pigeons from the pet shops are really free of illnesses, should I a quarantine a new pigeon for a couple of days before letting them be together.?


from this pic he looks to have a saggy chest, it may just be the photo or he may be a thief pouter, Thief pouters are more vocal than usual pigeons. Have you goy a close up pic?


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Charis said:


> What about a rehabber that needs to place an a pigeon hen that can't be released?
> There is a good way to introduce a hen to your fella pigeon. Get a cage for the hen so that they can see each other but not touch. Keep her confined for 30 days, to make sure she is healthy, and after that time, they very well may be in love and want to mate.
> Do invest in wooden eggs to replace the real eggs or soon your life will be way out of control with more pigeons than you know what to do with. Try not to fall into the thinking that you will just let them incubate one clutch.


thanks again I will post in some Dutch forums to see if I can find a mate for him.

Something I forgot to tell, is that last night was the first night he was sleeping in the box on the fridge, and I was completly surprised that he slept looking with his head inside the box standing on the edge of the fridge the way his tale was not just outside the box but also outside the border of the fridge, next day all poops where just on the floor and not inside the box.

This morning I found this very peculiar because during the day he sleeps inside the box, but it became more interesting later because I have noticed that he does not poop inside the box during the day either, while the day before he just pooped on the fridge directly becuase he was sleeping already there. could this point at some kind of inteligence because he likes the box to sleep and do not want to poop inside?.

He poops anyway all over the place but not inside the box.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ETphonehome said:


> thanks again I will post in some Dutch forums to see if I can find a mate for him.
> 
> Something I forgot to tell, is that last night was the first night he was sleeping in the box on the fridge, and I was completly surprised that he slept looking with his head inside the box standing on the edge of the fridge the way his tale was not just outside the box but also outside the border of the fridge, next day all poops where just on the floor and not inside the box.
> 
> ...


Pigeons do try and get there poop over the edge of the cliff, building or perch the sleep on, And yes they are very intelligent


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If you plan on finding a mate for him you might want to start thinking about an outside aviary or coop. Two pigeons can cause quit a mess inside of a house. Allowing them to nest and raise young inside of your home would cause even a bigger mess. Of course if they lay your can always replace their eggs with fake eggs. Years ago I made the mistake of housing four parakeets inside my home, they were being kept in a over sized cage. It was quite a everyday chore to clean up seed husks that that scattered ouside their pen, not to mention the dust that eventually ended up in my central heat and air conditioning vents.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww good on you for wanting to keep him, well done! 

I'm surprised you are not concerned about their droppings (most people would freak out! lol). You seem to love this little guy a lot, that is so sweet!

Perhaps you might want to read up more on the needs of a pet pigeon from the sticky:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/basic-needs-for-a-pet-pigeon-8752.html

Good to prepare yourself with the supplies at hand. It's good to research and read up more about their behaviours and study them - so you'll know what to expect. I believe they are the most loyal and loving companion anyone could dream of!

Good luck with him? Does he have a name yet?


----------

